# WH40K ANIME!? I don't think so...



## chaos_warrior_marine (May 29, 2010)

Hi guys. 
I was discussing with one 7th grade student who has Space Marine army, and he thinks it'll be "totally awesome if they made wh40k anime!".
:shok: No way... I must have misheard what he said... That'll mean the END OF WORLD! I don't know what that guy is thinking, I don't know anything about him except that he must be insane. What do you think about the idea of "wh40k anime"? I strongly disagree with that anime idea... It is the worst idea I've heard in my entire life!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Anime in general is overrated and pointless. To turn 40K anime would just be pointless and sad as it would introduce a whole new brand of nerd obsessions.


----------



## a_bad_curry (Mar 10, 2011)

It exists. Look on google images...


----------



## chaos_warrior_marine (May 29, 2010)

a_bad_curry said:


> It exists. Look on google images...


luckily only as a fanart...


----------



## chaos_warrior_marine (May 29, 2010)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Anime in general is overrated and pointless. To turn 40K anime would just be pointless and sad as it would introduce a whole new brand of nerd obsessions.


agreed....


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I would burn it, and declare it heresy, and then burn it again.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Is it time for that GK pic again? :laugh:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

chaos_warrior_marine said:


> luckily only as a fanart...


nope this is 40k anime 
http://www.ultramarinesthemovie.com/


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeh but that's not true anime is it? That's just CGI crap.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Honestly anime is just another form of art from a diffrent culture. I think it would be interesting to see how it would translate over. Just as long as the usual stupidness is left out like the Japanese obsession for have large amounts of gay char. and the backgorund changing to to random ass colors to cause sezures.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Anime in general is overrated and pointless. To turn 40K anime would just be pointless and sad as it would introduce a whole new brand of nerd obsessions.


Anime has a similar 'shit to good' ratio as live action tv and films, it's just some of the fans who want to push the medium in peoples faces that gets it a bad reputation (and the tentacle rape....)

If it was good i'd quite happily watch a 40k anime.


----------



## xNoPityx (Dec 23, 2010)

Japanese people can't like wh40k to? Id be fine with a 40k anime. If it sucked i just wouldn't watch it.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I have gooten more into anime lately and Ive enjoyed most of what I watched. It wouldn't be abd IMO. As long as it is directed and produced form the Japanese. They have a way of telling really complex stories with many different sub-plots(at least on the good ones). Just the hentia stuff with the tentacles thing thats just creepy and weird, I just see some bad Slaaneshyness happening there and would fear that road would traveled down.


----------



## JaqTaar (Apr 9, 2011)

I could imagine it in a style similar to Vexille:




(skip to 6:11 for the action)


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Yeh but that's not true anime is it? That's just CGI crap.


Why is it not true anime? Its animated, Japanese use the term Anime to describe "animation" in all its forms, it is an abbreviation of the Japanese word animēshon or in french dessin animé which is the same thing.

Problem is westerners think it just means school girls in sailor outfits acting emo in Japanese cartoons.


----------



## dtq (Feb 19, 2009)

Could it really be any worse at all than the CGI film they done? Its just another story telling method. If the storys good Id watch it if not, well I may only watch it the once...

Im a fluff junkie though, If anime meant they could produce an animated horus heresey Id be all for it.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

dtq said:


> Could it really be any worse at all than the CGI film they done? Its just another story telling method. If the storys good Id watch it if not, well I may only watch it the once...
> 
> Im a fluff junkie though, If anime meant they could produce an animated horus heresey Id be all for it.


That would be the best way to actually tell the story.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Berserk is one anime in particular that had a scene that reminded me of the Warp.

It's also a very dark anime with a very decent art style that could fit WH40k into it very easily.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Doelago said:


> I would burn it, and declare it heresy, and then burn it again.


Don't forget to flush it down the toilet.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> Don't forget to flush it down the toilet.


and then burn the toilet?


----------



## dtq (Feb 19, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> and then burn the toilet?


Heresy, Where would you read White Dwarf after that?


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

dtq said:


> Heresy, Where would you read White Dwarf after that?


Thats why you use a public toilet to burn 
anyway, anime as in teh bleach naruto whatever style for 40k would suck cuz its supposed to be ninja not guns, but if anime just means animation i wouldnt mind provided they dont screw it up too bad.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

No, has anyone seen the ungodly abomination that is Halo Legends? Western story lines do not transfer into that fuck fest, so I say nay nay.


----------



## Erik_Morkai (May 2, 2011)

Depending on what level it's done and who does it, it has potential.

If you look at the quality, and animation of something like Appleseed and compare it to some crap like Naruto. It's not the same league, heck it's not the same sport.


----------



## Lord Solar Macharius (Oct 5, 2010)

Un animé pour Warhammer 40000? Mais je pense que le filme d'_Ultramarines_ c'est déjà animé?


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

I wouldn't mind seeing some anime style Sisters of Battle. Though, if I think about it, we'd probably see a shit load of breast expansion and have it attributed to acts of faith.

The Emperor demands busty servants.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

"Rouboute Goullyman kawaii desu"

Do you really think that your senses can take that kind of punishment?


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

It could be done properly, but more likely it would be given to one of the anime companies that have given anime such a bad rep with their repetitious bullshit.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I dont know, there is alot of Anime from the Japs that I like. Full Metal Alchemist, Ghost in the Shell Stand Alone, Coboy Beebop, Gundam 8th MS Team, Slayers, and Robotech. All great. Then you have awsome American style like Avatar the Last Airbender, the awsome new Young Justice. I also like the CGI Starship Troopers, Beast Wars, and Reboot. The point is there is alot of GOOD ways into making a 40k film.... then theres that UltraSmurf movie thingy..... yeah.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

I could see it working.

Why is Anime such a popular medium? It's cheap, relative to a live action film. The actors are cheaper, the special effects are cheaper, and you can tell a much broader story (in terms of environments, costumes, non-humanoid aliens, for example) which a live action would have trouble doing.

Plus, contrary to the stereotype where every Japanese hero is a 15 year old metrosexual, there are a lot of masculine men in Japanese media. Voices are not highpitched across the board, for either sex. Look to the anime Claymore where every woman there has a deeper than average voice (minus Flora, but honestly I think her voice was a miscast).

Now having the Japanese run the storyboards and plot? Probably a bad idea. Like anything that jumps cultural boundaries, there's going to be some stuff lost in translation. Look at the abomination that the Halo animations were. Although some of them were stunning (I'm thinking Prototype here) or had interesting stories (like Babysitter), they did not follow Halo cannon even loosely. I don't know if that was their intention, though. Maybe Microsoft just wanted some advertisement for their Japanese customers and told the animation companies to have at it.

Here's a youtube link of the Prototype (make sure to switch it to 1080p!):






@Warlock, your taste in anime is...weeabooish . There's more to Anime than Shounen anime! Also, boo on Robotech (though I grew up on it). Watch the original Macross (and Macross Zero and Macross Frontier. The stuff in the middle was all right, though, too).


----------



## chaos_warrior_marine (May 29, 2010)

Doelago said:


> I would burn it, and declare it heresy, and then burn it again.


If I saw there was some bad wh40k anime on tv, I would go all berzerk and kill maim burn mah tv... and then the producers. :wink:


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

It could work... I can't say if it would be good or not based on the genre, since my entire anime exposure is Avatar: The Last Airbender, and a few episodes of Pokemon and Yugioh. I think that it would only really work if it was IG/Eldar/Tau-centric, since as far as I know closed-on helmets all the time wouldn't work with an anime style. Plus, from my knowledge there would be those little symbolic symbols like gigantic tear shapes and little crosses on their faces a bunch of the time, which doesn't work with the grimdark feel of 40k.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeaaah...the tear shapes and crosses are really genre specific. It's not a universal anime trait.

I daresay, it's in the minority, really, nowadays. They've mostly been phased out.


----------



## Electric-Ashes (Mar 24, 2011)

Offtopic but Brother Arnold; Avatar: The Last Airbender isn't an anime, it's an american product. Though your hardly the first person to make that mistake.

Ontopic I don't think that a 40k anime would be all that bad. And as long as they avoided using the mainstream factions and locations the cultural differences shouldn't really be a problem. Afterall the universe is a big place (and this isn't Star Trek).


----------



## Drannith (Sep 18, 2010)

If anything they would have to make it a movie and not a series. If you watch a lot of anime series the production of them tend to fall into the average area but a lot of the movies can have some mind blowing animation. Just serialize the movies to cover the HH, like we did with LotR and those Harry Potter movies. You keep production values high, are able to keep a cohesive story line that doesn't need any filler episodes to make it to 13/26 episodes, and if you think you have a decent enough fan base you can show them in select theatres.

Jin Roh would be an awesome style for a 40k anime movie. 

Though if they did do it as a serialized tv anime I hope they would follow FLCL, (it's been a while so memory may be making this anime better than what it truely was) Blue Gender, or Gasaraki quality animation.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

It could work. I would reserve judgement until I see it though, anime is a wide genre varying from artistic brilliance to utter shit.

I`d be interested in seeing it happen. A movie or miniseries would be a good way to go.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Serpion5 said:


> It could work. I would reserve judgement until I see it though, anime is a wide genre varying from artistic brilliance to utter shit.
> 
> I`d be interested in seeing it happen. A movie or miniseries would be a good way to go.


Enjoy your Space Marines story #958.

Seriously though, if we're gonna do an anime, GW might as well come out and just openly make it about the Tau or Eldar, 40k's local weaboos.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

You know what else is very Anime but very Westerner feel? Metal Gear Solid. The game is Japanese made but is based and targeted to the West. The Cutscenes is beautiful and the story is Epic. Another American base Anime/Animated that had some great stuff (and terrible shit) is the Animatrix first vid.





I can see it being done like this. The first 3 min being Lilith having sex with Vect.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Anime = art style. No reason they couldn't do a serviceable job with 40k, as long as they left the clear and obvious western influence, and ultra grim setting as they are.


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

I could see it working if the right company got ahold of it, and the BL team retained some creative control over the story and designs and such.
If you seek out realistic military-themed anime, you can see how well it can be done. _Appleseed_, _Mobile Suit Gundam: The 08th MS Team_, _Full Metal Panic_, and many others are able to portray a dark and gritty world at war with realistic characters despite involving giant mobile suits (Titans, anyone?) or power armor.

I think it would work best if it focused on the Imperial Guard, but it could work with Sisters of Battle or a lesser-known Space Marine chapter. Also to really get good character development requires a relatively small cast of primary characters, so focusing on a single squad within a larger event (like Armageddon, the 13th Black Crusade, or the Heresy) would seem to be best.

It could be amazing. Or, depending on which studio does it and how much control GW exerts, it could be total crap. Or it could even up so-bad-it's-good, though that's walking a fine line.


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> Enjoy your Space Marines story #958.
> 
> Seriously though, if we're gonna do an anime, GW might as well come out and just openly make it about the Tau or Eldar, 40k's local weaboos.


Sorry for Necro, But what???? Do you think all anime is Weabooish? Seriously people, can we blame others for calling Warhammer nerdy if we act the exact same way??


----------



## Nave Senrag (Jul 8, 2010)

gen.ahab said:


> No, has anyone seen the ungodly abomination that is Halo Legends? Western story lines do not transfer into that fuck fest, so I say nay nay.


Halo Legends wasn't too bad. Most of the stories were good and overall each episode was enjoyable, although they took a shit on Halo canon. Prototype was the only one that really blew me away, and it managed to stay Halo canon and drop a reference to "Midnight on the Heart of Midlothian".


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

On the DoW games, the animation has only improved, and I don't see a lot of difference with some of the high-value anime I've seen.

On the Ultramarines movie, a lot of the issues I've read aren't with the technical value of the CGI, but the creative direction and the quality of the animation... and the fact that it's the Ultramarines. Hell, the Final Fantasy X move was incredible 'anime'ation and not too dissimilar to the environment of WH40K.

Sailor Moon with WH40K? Gross. I would hope GW attracts a lot of 8 - 13 year old girls... which wouldnt' be a bad thing if you think about it, but this whole debate seems a little presumptive in condemning or blessing an entire style of art. I've always wondered why Games Workshop hasn't connected with a good animation company to produce a WH40K series of animated stories. Movies, OVAs, serials, whatever. Good story writing, good artistic design, and put them out.


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

this entire thread is hilarious, it just shows that people don't actually have a clue what anime is, they watch dragonball or sailor moon or some anime with panty shots and big eyes and its instantly assumed THAT is anime and there is no other form

*WRONG WRONG WRONG* and did I mention *FUCKING WRONG*

but then even a big eye marine pantie shot anime would be better than that tripe ultramarines


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

I agree. Sailor Moon's Panties > Ultramarines.

Also, Anime is the art style, not the story content. It's just a coincidence that many (not all) anime shows, or at least the ones a lot of you guys seem to be familliar with, have boring stories, melodramatic acting, etc.

That being said, there are some amazing anime I've seen out there. Ghost in the Shell, Vexille, Gundam Seed....They're all good.


If there were to be a 40k anime, it'd probly have to be made in america. If the japanese did it, fuckin 4kids would fuck it up big time and make it a kids show. Not to mention stuff getting lost in translation.


It'd also have to have good acting. I swear to the god-emperor of mankind, if they have shitty actors like in most of the anime my sister watches (pokemon, beyblade, so on and so on) I will bring exterminatus down on their asses.


But if done right, it could work perfectly fine. Just don't let 4kids get their grubby little paws on it. They fuck everything up.


----------



## Gluttoniser (Aug 14, 2010)

Id like to see Disney take a shot at the grim darkness of the far future


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

I happen to like anime- things like Ghost In The Shell and Chobits- so I think I would watch a 40k anime; people who say it's overrated and pointless obviously haven't seen any decent ones. Anime can be a brilliant medium for sci-fi and action, as shown by the classic Akira, Casshern Sins, Laputa, Neon Genesis Evangelion and many others. It's not all like Pokemon... To dismiss it so sweepingly would be like dismissing all of Western TV on the basis of a handful of shows.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

chaos_warrior_marine said:


> Hi guys.
> I was discussing with one 7th grade student who has Space Marine army, and he thinks it'll be "totally awesome if they made wh40k anime!".
> :shok: No way... I must have misheard what he said... That'll mean the END OF WORLD! I don't know what that guy is thinking, I don't know anything about him except that he must be insane. What do you think about the idea of "wh40k anime"? I strongly disagree with that anime idea... It is the worst idea I've heard in my entire life!


Blasphemous heresy. It was like when they made halo anime. You went in expecting rocket launchers and instead got teddy bear keychains.

Fucking awful. Japan needs to go ahead and sink into the ocean already.


----------



## Rinso (Sep 2, 2011)

Well, the first reaction to a 40k anime would be "Hell no!", but come to think about it - the hentai Tentacle Rape subgenre has Chaos written all over it;P


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

James Tiberius said:


> this entire thread is hilarious, it just shows that people don't actually have a clue what anime is, they watch dragonball or sailor moon or some anime with panty shots and big eyes and its instantly assumed THAT is anime and there is no other form
> 
> *WRONG WRONG WRONG* and did I mention *FUCKING WRONG*
> 
> but then even a big eye marine pantie shot anime would be better than that tripe ultramarines


One word.

Berserk.

It even has its own version of the warp.

Everything about it's art style, etc. suits the WH40k universe perfectly.


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

It really depends on what style of anime style they use. As long as they keep it gritty enough to fit the 40K setting and not have the classic "men look like women" style or screw around with the fluff like ridiculously skimpy sisters of battle then it should be okay. Heck Tau might even get more attention if they ever did this.


----------



## the_man_with_plan (May 3, 2011)

JaqTaar said:


> I could imagine it in a style similar to Vexille:
> YouTube - ‪vexille teil 1‬‏
> (skip to 6:11 for the action)


on topic: A 40k anime's awesomeness would depend entirely on who made it. 

off topic: is there an english version of this video?


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

not a big fan of anime or manga
I don't think that art form is suitable for 40k
that said, if they made a 40k anime, sadly, I would probably still watch it


----------



## Durant (Aug 24, 2011)

I can get away with some Anime, Vampire Hunter D and Fist of the North Star were quite dark and W40k could be done in the same way.

Agree whole heartedly that the men look like men and the females do not do those stupid feffing noises everytime they move or stop speaking, la petite mort noises that east asian women think men find sexy but really annoy the crap out of us.

/rant off :laugh:


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

If disney did it, they'd have to have a talking horse, a sing along with the pots and pans, and an innocent girl that's "Just got to get out, got to see the world....."

If the Manga Anime folks got ahold of it, we'd have pink haired Sisters of Battle with D-cups and mini-skirts.... Hmmm, maybe not a bad idea.

If the makers of Gundam, Black Magic, or Battletech could do it, it would be cool.


----------



## Durant (Aug 24, 2011)

jaysen said:


> If the Manga Anime folks got ahold of it, we'd have pink haired Sisters of Battle with D-cups and mini-skirts.... Hmmm, maybe not a bad idea.




Hmmm Indeed... :grin:


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

Iron Angel said:


> Blasphemous heresy. It was like when they made halo anime. You went in expecting rocket launchers and instead got teddy bear keychains.
> 
> Fucking awful. Japan needs to go ahead and sink into the ocean already.


retarded racist american levels just went to indigo


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

James Tiberius said:


> retarded racist american levels just went to indigo


There was no racism there as far as I can see...?


----------



## Gluttoniser (Aug 14, 2010)

James Tiberius said:


> retarded racist american levels just went to indigo







This is my response to that post


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

Doelago said:


> There was no racism there as far as I can see...?


yeah saying an entire nation should sink and in effect die and cease to exist isn't racist at all, guess that means hitler was just misunderstood by that same logic, whoops.


Gluttoniser said:


> JAPAN ERECTION - YouTube
> 
> This is my response to that post


ok, but stupidity does spread around the world so




one bloke acting weird with a plastic whatsit I think I can live with compared to a country full of obese retards with guns

man with plastic dong
retards with guns
dong
guns
man
retards

see what I'm getting at


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Butthurt levels just went to indigo.

I have yet to hear you actually refute my argument that whenever an anime is made of something awesome, manly, and badass (Like the Halo series) they turn it into dramatic over-emotional tripe. I watched Halo Legends once and was apalled at how downright feminine it was. And thats not the only example either. I cant help but think a similar fate would befall 40k. And honestly, the japanese game market is floundering because of "reluctance to adapt to the changing game community" and almost everyone can agree that the quality of their video animation has dropped considerably, not in the visuals department, but in the storytelling and inspiration department. Gone are the days of Miyazaki's amazing stories and the dark fantasy of Vampire Hunter D. Now its all just drama and "fanservice" which is used to prop up 90% of all anime's flaccid storylines.


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

Iron Angel said:


> Butthurt levels just went to indigo.
> 
> I have yet to hear you actually refute my argument that whenever an anime is made of something awesome, manly, and badass (Like the Halo series) they turn it into dramatic over-emotional tripe.


well you have yet to prove Halo, a now average run of the mill FPS is anything close to awesome, manly and badass, so all they did was make a what I found to be interesting, fun fan project (Halo legends isn't a big budget thing so don't get ideas that it should of been a hollywood budget slice of awesomeness, its just a collection of fan movies no more than you would find on youtube)

Halo legends is a piss poor excuse for people to use as anime ruining a genre, and usually these people know that to be true, otherwise you'd be linking us to youtube videos everyday to inform us that they just ruined your life.

I'd rather have an anime halo legends than have MichaelHALOBay any day of the week thank you very much, and I'd rather have an anime 40k movie than that piece of dogshit ultramarines, you can complain all you like about anime visuals going down and fan service going up, but ultramarines had visuals WORSE than a youtube fan video and had bolter porn all over it.

but if thats what you want, bolterporn with poor visuals released on the net and seemingly nothing more then be my guest, I'll happily wait for a 40k movie with visuals equal to ghost in the shell of jin-roh and a story told equally as well as either, even if its just drama which is fine considering how dramatic 40k should be behind the scenes of battle


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

James Tiberius said:


> yeah saying an entire nation should sink and in effect die and cease to exist isn't racist at all, guess that means hitler was just misunderstood by that same logic, whoops.


So telling an entire nation to sink is racist? *shrugs* 

So would I be racist if I said that, um, for example, Norway should sink? No, I dont think so.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

What's wrong with norway?

Sure they are rich and a pit posh, but there's nothing wrong with them.

Right?


And i would say it's a bit racist (or similar word) to wish an entire people, ie race to sink and die.


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

Klomster said:


> And i would say it's a bit racist (or similar word) to wish an entire people, ie race to sink and die.


apparently not according to the gospel of doelago, so I can be racist without being racist, I wish africa, mexico and america would sink under the waves.

not being racist though obviously, how could wishing those under the waves be remotely racist, just because allot of people would die


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

You dont get it. 

Its not racist if I wanted, say, Sweden P) to sink. Same race. Nothing racist. 

It is racist if I go tell a African that he is a f- n-. That would be racist. (No offence intended.)

Just let this die, OK?


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Doelago said:


> So telling an entire nation to sink is racist? *shrugs*
> 
> So would I be racist if I said that, um, for example, Norway should sink? No, I dont think so.


It wouldn't be "racist". Racism would be something like saying, "All Scandinavians are bad golfers." Saying something against Norway or Japan would be Nationalism.


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

So wait if I said that I thought all Nids should just burn in flames along with uberemo anime...does that make me racist? 

Anime in the 80s and even in the 90s was GROUNDBREAKING. Literally I can spout off ten to 20 movies that were made in that era that are just simply outstanding and have fantastic staying power. 

Now, not so much. Like most outlets for creativity the creators have fallen in love with themselves and have stopped thinking about the stories they want to share with fans. Hell even the ANimatrix was garbage and everyone had really high hopes for that. 

If you want to see good animation now? Check out the Direct to Video movies that DC comics has been putting out every six months, pound for pound the best productions around. IF a company like DC Comics came in a did the animation for a 40k cartoon? It would hold serious weight.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

jaysen said:


> It wouldn't be "racist". Racism would be something like saying, "All Scandinavians are bad golfers." Saying something against Norway or Japan would be Nationalism.


agreed tho wishing a nation to sink in the sea is a bit of an overreaction. ALSO unethical


----------



## Bionic-Weasel (Jul 10, 2010)

I honestly tried to avoid this steaming pile of fail, but alas...



Doelago said:


> So telling an entire nation to sink is racist? *shrugs*
> 
> So would I be racist if I said that, um, for example, Norway should sink? No, I dont think so.



It isn't racist, but it's in that same ultra-right vein; ethnocentrism, xenophobia, ultra-right nationalism, genocidal, etc. However, I'm viewing this through the filter of the internet which means he may not actually be any of those things. You see, people on the internet say unimaginably cruel things on a daily basis. They may not actually condone them, like a person can deride something as "feminine" may not necessarily be a raging misogynist despite the implications, they are however utterly inconsiderate. As the saying goes, never attribute to malice what can be attributed to ignorance. Or something like that.

Definition of inconsiderate: without regard for others; lacking thought or consideration for other people and their feelings. Use it in a sentence you ask? Let's see. Suggesting that a nation still rebuilding after being hit by a massive tsunami "sink under the ocean" is inconsiderate.



Iron Angel said:


> Butthurt levels just went to indigo.
> 
> I have yet to hear you actually refute my argument that whenever an anime is made of something awesome, manly, and badass (Like the Halo series) they turn it into dramatic over-emotional tripe.


How about this then; Halo is and always has been generic bullshit at best and directly responsible for killing the FPS genre at worst. Everything that Halo did well was done already and better by Wolfenstein, Duke Nukem, and Doom. It added absolutely nothing to the FPS genre that wasn't atrocious and not a clear mistake in hindsight. The Half-Life series, despite not releasing nearly as many games, shall always be the king of the FPS genre. And the reason why? I don't have to listen to people on the internet talk about how manly Gordon Freeman is. That's the kind of unintentional homoeroticism that only comes with being a Halo/GoW fanboy.

So let's review!

-- Halo is responsible in part for the decline of the FPS genre. Not awesome.
-- 90% of the game is spent hiding behind cover after you get a few owies from xenos who are not being purged nearly fast enough. Not manly.
-- Over half of the non-flood enemies you face are apparently children who run screaming away from you the first chance they get. Not badass.



Iron Angel said:


> I watched Halo Legends once and was apalled at how downright feminine it was.


Are you fucking kidding me? "Feminine"? You're praising one work for its masculinity and condemning another for perceived femininity? You know this isn't fooling anyone, right? This sort of dime a dozen, internet tough-guy obsession with masculinity is really pathetic at this point.



Iron Angel said:


> And thats not the only example either.


Oh please provide more, I can't wait to see what you consider to be feminine. For Christ's sake, you make it sound like they turned the Halo series into a yaoi slashfic...which would actually make the Halo series manlier.



Iron Angel said:


> I cant help but think a similar fate would befall 40k.


Not really, Halo was Weebish before the Japanese got their hands on it.



Iron Angel said:


> And honestly, the japanese game market is floundering because of "reluctance to adapt to the changing game community" and almost everyone can agree that the quality of their video animation has dropped considerably, not in the visuals department, but in the storytelling and inspiration department.


HAAAAAAAAAAAA

I'm sorry, the notion that the Japanese game market is in any way "floundering" is quite ridiculous. You do know Nintendo is a Japanese company, right?



Iron Angel said:


> Gone are the days of Miyazaki's amazing stories and the dark fantasy of Vampire Hunter D. Now its all just drama and "fanservice" which is used to prop up 90% of all anime's flaccid storylines.


...Vampire Hunter D is still ongoing. So is Guyver, Berserk, and Grappler Baki. Sounds like you've been using Cartoon Network to get your anime intake, which pretty much only plays shonen stuff.

And drama? Really? Do you even know what drama is? Or do you seriously just pick-up your entertainment and skip to the action scenes?


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Lubacca said:


> So wait if I said that I thought all Nids should just burn in flames along with uberemo anime...does that make me racist?


No. Tyranids are not humans, and therefore would not be classified as a "race" of people. Remember, "King Phillip came over for ginger snaps"? Kingdom, Phyllum, Class, Order, Family, Genus, Species. Race comes after species, meaning that the "races" are all of the same genus and species. Tyranids would be classified as a different class/order/genus/species altogether.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Iron Angel said:


> Japan needs to go ahead and sink into the ocean already.



Not racism,
but very poor taste considering the events of March 11th 2011.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2011_Tōhoku_earthquake_and_tsunami

A little thought before you tripe.. srry type would be nice.


One more report about this thread and the fuckers locked.


----------



## jselvy (Sep 12, 2011)

The Last Exile is a very good example of a non 'Big eye, Small Waist' type anime. The art style and character direction would translate quite nicely to a warhammer type anime.

If you are interested in sampling this excellent work try 
http://www.animetake.com/anime/last-exile/

They require no memberships.
Please keep in mind that the Powers That Be in American TV have decided that all animation is for children (Matt Groening and Seth MacFarlane are slowly changing this but it is slow) and thus all english-dubbed anime is 'Reversioned' by 4kids and Funimation to reorient them to the kids market. So before you make up your minds please see the fan-subbed versions for a truer taste of the original story depths.

As to a proper storyline for an anime; Dan Abnett already has experience writing scripts. The 'Founding' storyline for Gaunt's Ghosts would make an excellent test case as it covers a varied environment (Shipboard, battle-line, and scouting missions) and a variable amount of lesser characters and extras (including entire loyal and chaos armies).
An original author to write a script, a proven studio to do the art, and a well-established corporation to provide a deep well of funding (often lack of funding is a serious obstacle in production value) as well as a story that is episodic already should make the leap to the screen.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Bionic-Weasel said:


> I honestly tried to avoid this steaming pile of fail, but alas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought we were going to let this go? Unfortunately some people take statements about a country they do not live in that aren't serious in the first place a bit too seriously. And then go to inaccurately spin those statements in a way that benefits them without containing any real facts.


----------



## Gluttoniser (Aug 14, 2010)

Hell no, I'm having waaay to much fun


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm ultimately arguing no. Not because "anime sucks" (There's good anime out there that I love) or because "The japanese will make all the guy characters look like girls and all the girls have ridiculous tits".

I'm aruging no because of 4Kids.

Japan could make the best Emperor-damned WH40K anime possible, but when it inevitably gets sent to the western world, 4Kids will go "Nope, sorry guys, too grimdark for the kidsies," which is *NOT* who it was intended for, but 4Kids seems to believe that all anime is for kids.

So, naturally, all the epic gunfights and the horrifying Warpzone episodes and the awesomely done grimdarkness of the grimdark grimdarkness of the grimdark 41st millenium is either completely removed or significantly cut back on the violence scale, and what we end up getting is some BS saturday morning cartoon with horrible voice acting and people that scream out to the galaxy the name of the special attack they're using.


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

Alsojames said:


> and what we end up getting is some BS saturday morning cartoon with horrible voice acting and people that scream out to the galaxy the name of the special attack they're using.


so we get the ultramarine movie?


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

James Tiberius said:


> so we get the ultramarine movie?


Not just the Ultramarines movie, the Ultramarines movie every saturday morning at 8:00 AM.


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

Alsojames said:


> Not just the Ultramarines movie, the Ultramarines movie every saturday morning at 8:00 AM.


oh god, I feel like I'm gonna vomit out of my asshole


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Alsojames said:


> I'm aruging no because of 4Kids.
> 
> Japan could make the best Emperor-damned WH40K anime possible, but when it inevitably gets sent to the western world, 4Kids will go "Nope, sorry guys, too grimdark for the kidsies," which is *NOT* who it was intended for, but 4Kids seems to believe that all anime is for kids.


Well I can your mind to rest about 4Kids. It went bankrupt earlier this year when TV Tokyo and another Japanese company sued 4Kids over the _Yu-Gi-Oh!_ property. 

4Kids then sued Atatsu DK, the Japanese licensor of _Yu-gi-Oh! Zexal_ when Atatsu DK tried to sell the licensing rights in the U.S. 4Kids claimed in court that licensing _Zexal_ to anyone other than 4Kids would harm the company (despite the fact the TV Tokyo lawsuit was about 4Kids shenanigans with U.S. licensing). 

From what I understand, no Japanese animation company will now deal with 4Kids because of all this.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Woo! No more 4kids! Bring on the graphic blood and gore and nudity!




James Tiberius said:


> oh god, I feel like I'm gonna vomit out of my asshole


 
Please, not in public:laugh:


----------



## Bionic-Weasel (Jul 10, 2010)

Iron Angel said:


> I thought we were going to let this go? Unfortunately some people take statements about a country they do not live in that aren't serious in the first place a bit too seriously. And then go to inaccurately spin those statements in a way that benefits them without containing any real facts.


You're adorable; also don't presume that the American flag means that I have not ever lived in Japan. Or, for that matter, that distance prevents basic human empathy.



Iron Angel said:


> Never said feminine was bad. Simply said it was not what was expected. Did I mention I like Miyazaki movies? Not exactly badass chest-pounding sessions, are they?


Freud would find this interesting as I never actually said you said feminine was bad. I stated that you derided a work for its perceived femininity and praised another for its masculinity, which is a fact. I criticized you for this because it hardly strikes me as valid and is, in fact, rather shallow. Furthermore, you'll note that I dislike jumping to hasty conclusions and actually stated it's very unlikely that you're a misogynist.




Iron Angel said:


> You're right, it is inconsiderate for me to wish another on them so soon. I think they should at least have a chance to build up their defenses before the next one hits.


How decent of you



Iron Angel said:


> Valve has done a lot of groundbreaking things, and Half-Life is no exception. But Halo revolutionized the FPS, not killed it.


You've got it backwards, Half-Life revolutionized the FPS and Halo did some groundbreaking things. Try to think what FPS games looked like before 1998; Doom clones, right? Prior to Half-Life FPS games were essentially dungeon-crawlers with guns where plot existed at best as an afterthought to explain the premise.



Iron Angel said:


> Halo reinvented the method of firefighting with the concept of recharging shields- Now every FPS has some sort of recharging health rather than the obsolete numerical health value.


Tell that to Valve, they're still using the "obsolete numerical health value" that Halo/CoD and their clones use as well except it just recharges. Oh and there is Bioshock as well, another critically-acclaimed FPS that features no recharging health meter. Oh and Killzone and...well, I can go on. When you said everyone has a recharging health meter of some sort are you sure you didn't mean just Halo and its clones or CoD and its clones?



Iron Angel said:


> Halo spawned a plethora of highly acclaimed novels.


Highly acclaimed by whom? No offense to those who like the novels but tie-in novels are usually written by people who made their careers off of writing tie-in novels. Usually they're not much better than the bottom 70% of fanfic writers.



Iron Angel said:


> "decline" is an interesting word to describe the growing FPS market.


Quality =/= Quantity



Iron Angel said:


> You... Hid behind cover? Why? The only thing I can think of is you can't aim. With the shield and the recharging health, getting hit is irrelevant. It just means you need to work quickly.


I imagine everyone playing on Legendary hid behind cover at least a few times, it's simply too convenient for when you accidentally walk too close to a grenade or something. The critique on aiming is fair though. The way I hear it however is that no one using an Xbox controller can aim and I can't imagine how one would.



Iron Angel said:


> This is half true. Grunts have, if I may use 40k terms, a very low LD value. If you kill all the commanders on the field, they will break and fall back. Otherwise, they are more than capable of drowning you in shots and populating your current position with grenades.


So...exactly what I said?



Iron Angel said:


> Um. Yes. But not because of the straw man argument you've set up here where you dismiss my argument on the basis that I'm just a chauvinist.


Again, I'm not making any assumptions about you. I suppose you find this problematic because you can't merely dismiss my criticism based on the idea that I'm an unreasonable tryhard?



Iron Angel said:


> Because the entire aim of Halo is to be masculine


Probably why I never played much more than a few hours on Halo 2.



Iron Angel said:


> and the show strips it of that.


I'll admit to not having watched Legends, but from the clips I've watched I somehow doubt it's nearly as feminine as you say. Quite honestly you seem to have your panties in a wad over the fact that people were showing emotion.



Iron Angel said:


> Its not that I'm being a homophobe


Another thing no one accused you of, but so long as you're here you might as well set the record straight about all of your unrelated views.



Iron Angel said:


> its just irritating that they took one of the main themes of the game and completely dismantled it for the show, thus creating something completely unlike its source material.


I won't pretend to know, but without examples it's hard to comment on. It's also hard to see the relevance to a 40k anime.



Iron Angel said:


> I love ad hominem attacks.


I love people who've never opened a book on entry level philosophy throwing the message board definition of ad hominem at me. Allow me to explain; an ad hominem only occurs when an individual includes a personal attack in a syllogism to support the conclusion. In other words, had I actually called you a chauvinist and concluded everything you've said here is wrong based upon that belief then I would've committed an ad hominem fallacy.

While we're on the subject of fallacies, I haven't made a strawman argument against you either as I haven't actually attributed any position to you that you don't already admit to. Hence, the only way I could attribute a false position to you is if you're lying about your position.



Iron Angel said:


> They enable you to say something without actually thinking about it. I can assume from the above statement you like them even more.


Dodge noted.



Iron Angel said:


> Really? How?


Even the most diehard fans I've spoken to have admitted the Covenant are pretty weebish.



Iron Angel said:


> I'm sorry, what was that you were saying?


Just that you're cherry-picking facts out of a article to support your position. Like ignoring the fact that the Japanese game market isn't "floundering" as much as it just didn't see any major releases in QT1 compared to last year which saw numerous releases. "Floundering" generally occurs when we see several *years* of continuously dropping sales, not one slow year because the major titles were released previously.




Iron Angel said:


> I dont actively follow anime, havent since the 90s. If theres still good stuff out there, it doesn't make itself known. The only stuff that gets publicity is the crap. Loudest voice sets the precedent, right?


If you won't even take the time to look through a genre before deciding the recent develops in an entire medium are crap then your opinion can safely be dismissed as being based upon ignorance, laziness, and confirmation bias.



Iron Angel said:


> Did I mention I like Miyazaki?


It's Hayao Miyazaki, who doesn't?



Iron Angel said:


> And Dragon Age, Mass Effect,


It's Bioware, who doesn't? Well, except for that unfortunate incident with Dragon Age 2...



Iron Angel said:


> FF9?


It's...wait, good god why?



Iron Angel said:


> Theres a difference between having a story and being filled with drama.


You keep using that word, I do not think it means what you think it does.



Iron Angel said:


> You can have a detailed, entertaining, thrilling, moving story without filling it with tripe.


So we finally come down to the crux of it, Halo Legends just had a bad story so you're worried an anime version of Warhammer 40,000 will too. Well let me put you at ease, for the past several years Games Workshop has dropped the ball soooo hard with 40k fluff that there is literally nothing the Japanese could do to make it worse. As proof I cite the Ultramarines movie and Matt Ward.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Bionic-Weasel said:


> So we finally come down to the crux of it, Halo Legends just had a bad story so you're worried an anime version of Warhammer 40,000 will too. Well let me put you at ease, for the past several years Games Workshop has dropped the ball soooo hard with 40k fluff that there is literally nothing the Japanese could do to make it worse. As proof I cite the Ultramarines movie and Matt Ward.


Touche.

I suppose that most important is the team involved with making the show a reality really. While I love Miyazaki's films I wouldn't be thrilled to hear Studio Ghibli is on the case for a WH40k movie, and as many have already done I cite the dubious organization 4kids's interference with the better parts of the storyline such as moral and adult themes and violence. 4kids would butcher the show so badly each episode would go into the office at an hour long and come out as a fifteen minute short. So writer, publisher, and editor are all the key elements and quite frankly if even one of those filters is bad, the end product comes up short, and most always with anime there is at least one bad filter.

My memories of both anime and 40k are too good and too positive to let an abomination ruin it for me. While it might seem shallow to let one iteration of something soil an entire franchise let me direct you to Metroid: Other M, which does just that quite effectively. It can and does happen. Something comes out, leaves you with a bitter taste, and even while doing something you previously enjoyed, like playing through the infinitely superior Metroid Prime or Metroid Fusion, you cant help but remember the sour taste of that hulking shitpile you just played. I cant shake the fear that if a 40k anime comes out and goes through the usual channels, and GW fumbles the production *which they always do* because american and european producers aren't knowledgeable about the channels that handle this sort of thing and end up handing the ball to someone determined to fuck it all up, it will turn out as a massive heap of garbage. And I can't let that happen.

At least, not without a huge mound of bitching.



> If you won't even take the time to look through a genre before deciding the recent develops in an entire medium are crap then your opinion can safely be dismissed as being based upon ignorance, laziness, and confirmation bias.


THis statement is 100 percent based in reality. Not sarcasm- This line of thinking is what being progressiveand forming your own opinions is all about, and I'm a little disappointed in myself that I let my bias against the mainstream poison my judgement against any underlying current that may or may not have been there. Thank you for pointing this out. THis doesnt mean I think you are right or that your arguments are bulletproof so dont go felling all happy in the pants about how you won an internet argument, because you didn't. You simply reminded me of one of my own philosophies, which is dont say anything without research. I still find your assumption that the Japanese and American media filters wont muck it up because _sometimes_ they get it right in the same way that I can assume Matt Ward will write amazing fluff because _sometimes_ he writes something worth reading to be naively optimistic at best and a self-serving fabrication at worst. But people SHOULD do their homework before speaking, and that is something you are right on the money about.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Having trouble editing but this is sufficiently relevant so if the mods can hold back the purity seals and the exterminatus for a double post...

Theres also the issue of scope.

The universe of 40k is best digested as a whole, then branched out into more specific lines of story. SOmething as over-arching and grand in scale as 40k must have its subtext and context thoroughly explained before any detail is expounded upon, something producers and directors always neglect for one nagging and incorrect reason: They aim the show at the current userbase, knowing they have to explain nothing at all and hoping to make a lot of money preaching to the choir.

THIS IS WRONG.

But if they do it, they will have to A: Find a way to explain the 40k universe succinctly and accurately, tie it up with a neat bow, and devote at most one episode to the history and story of 40k so as to not bog down the storyline with the history but at the same time ensure that when the story starts the viewer is not dropped into a completely foreign universe with no explanation as to whats going on and at least a vague answer to the question "why". This means STORYTELLING and EDITING and NARRATION- Something Games workshop is notoriously terrible at. That means that department will get handed off to an outside party who will have no fucking clue whats going on will basically have to get out the cliff notes: 40k, get half the details wrong, leave lots of holes, and leave the viewer more confused than if they had offered no narrative at all and instead opted to explain the history alongside the story, which brings me to option B: Tell the history alongside the story, which goes the opposite direction and bogs down the story for the crowd who already play 40k, who want to see orks and space marines chop each otehr to bits while eldar craftworlds fight tyranid invasions on tau planets only to get ambushed by necrons who are being pursued by Chaos demons who want to stop them from activating their doomsday pylon which happens to be on the tau world the Eldar are trying to purge, the Tau are trying to save, the Nids are trying to eat, and the Necrons are trying to exterminate, just in time for ultramine battle barges to fly into the fray, confuse the piss out of everyone, and start a huge space brawl where they fight on the hulls of their ships with chainswords and various pieces of high powered alien technology. I think I just wrote the whole plot right there, or at least I wrote my best take on what Matt Ward would write anyway. Anyway, while all this is happening the action would stop or be pushed aside while some piece of history is clumsily shoehorned into the chaos somehow with all the ham-fisted subtlety of a blowjob from a grizzly bear. There wouldnt be any other way to do it unless you try it through plot efficiency, character development, and interesting dialogue, which would be a nice change of pace for GW's writers wouldn't it? Which brings up the problem with plan A to begin with.

Now take that script and storyboard, show it to a group of japanese artists who maybe, if you are lucky, one or two of them will have _heard_ of Warhammer 40k, then show it to some voice actors, and then when the whole thing is through run it through the wringer that is the editing process, then when you import it again back to english speaking countries, getting MORE voice actors and artists to replace the japanese text and speech, then having it wrung through ANOTHER wringer called english editing to edit out even MORE of it, god help if you if you have to had this thing to 4kids, and what you end up with is a show thats been butchered and sewn back together with half its parts like some kind of bizarre frankenstein's monster, but instead of being terrifying in the "it'll pull out your intestines" sort of way, its more terrifying in the "You'll pull out your own intestines" sort of way.

After all of this is said and done, it would take an outstanding script and plot structure to withstand that brutal process and frankly I dont think a team exists that could make it work. Books can do it, because books dont have a length limit. They can take a whole chapter to describe a piece of history because its a BOOK. You cant do that with a show, because LIke I said, not enough history and the watcher is disoriented by the amount of unexplained bits. Too much and it starts taking too long to get to the story you're TRYING to tell and by the time you get around to it interest has fallen flat. If it could be done I would welcome it with open arms but GW doesnt have the ability, not in my opinion, and in the opinions of many others if this thread is to be believed.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow, how'd this devolve into a discussion of FPS's? Everyone should know by now that newer FPS's are rather mediocre compared to the quality being put out in other areas.

However, I do agree with Iron Angel on the specific subject of a WH40k anime. It wouldn't work out. WH40k is such a very *western* universe, translating it into an anime would not go well. Perhaps if Western Animation didn't still have the stupid stereotype of being only for kids, there'd be a market for it there, however. We'll just have to wait, and hope that certain shows like the new Avatar make big enough waves.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

For the 100th time.

Everyone who doubts WH40k being an anime, go google Berserk and watch a few trailers,videos, etc.

It even features it's own version of 40k's warp.

PS. Cartoon Network is not a good place to study anime.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> For the 100th time.
> 
> Everyone who doubts WH40k being an anime, go google Berserk and watch a few trailers,videos, etc.
> 
> ...


We'll see if a good Berserk anime is possible when the new set of movies show in theaters. Regardless, *manga*-wise I could easily see WH40k doing pretty well. Japanese people even prefer manga for these sorts of extreme stories.

Also, yes, Cartoon Network is terrible. They cut out OP's and use some pretty crappy english dubs for example.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Why not a WH40K anime series? Especially if a movie is too short to contain the epic scope of the Imperium and its history.

I'd cite _Legend of the Galactic Heroes_, a 110-episode (25mins each) series about two powers (one's an empire, the others are secessionists) in the 35th century. It has an epic scope, doesn't shy away from the horrors of war (terrorist attacks, annihilation of fleets, the destruction of worlds), and well, I could go on. 

With something of this scale, it would have to be a partnership between GW and a Japanese animation house, this should answer most concerns about character designs, tone, mood, and such since GW would most likely want to have creative control.


----------

